# Litter?



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

What type of litter do you use in your rats litter box?

I am looking for something not super messy & on the inexpensive side. 

I heard about people using like rabbit pellets? But I couldn't find anything in my local store that seemed right.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I use Yesterday's News. Its a pretty decent price at Petco with the rewards card. I forget exactly how much because I bought mine a while ago. It lasts pretty long and its perfect for the ratties!


----------



## Mabell7398 (Feb 11, 2015)

I read a post, that of course I can't locate now, about using aquarium gravel for litter. I have serious nesters who have used every litter I have tried for bedding. So not only is the cage a disaster, but they just really don't get potty training. Does anyone have any wisdom on the idea of using aquarium gravel or rocks for litter?


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

^Aquarium gravel isnt absorbent and dosn't controll oder so It wouldn't be very ideal.

I use breeders choice cat litter. Its made from recycled paper.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Also you can get a grated litter box to stop them from getting into the litter


----------



## RavenTheRat (May 28, 2015)

Fu-Inle said:


> ^Aquarium gravel isnt absorbent and dosn't controll oder so It wouldn't be very ideal.
> 
> I use breeders choice cat litter. Its made from recycled paper.


I agree with Fu-Inle- my rattie's aren't potty trained, but my rabbit was, and we always use recycled paper.

Don't use aquarium gravel- It's made to be waterproof, not absorbent. And it's very scratchy and rough.


----------



## lost_whisper (Nov 11, 2014)

I use corn cob (non-dusty and organic or so it says the label) for the litters and usually have to change it once a week or every five days. In the bigger litter pans I usually replace some of the corn cob in the angles of the big litterpans in the middle of the week and the smell is never serious and I never saw the corn cob getting wet or moldy. I tried shredded newspaper when I first got rats but in my opinion it is a bit disgusting and it gets wet too soon. I really haven't tried other litters because the ones apart from cedar/pine or corn cob are not made in this country and are ridiculously expensive. I really forgot I could use rabbit pellets and they are super easy to find in Buenos Aires so I might give that a try. 
But corn cob doesn't seem like a bad option in my opinion if you change it somewhat regularly.


----------

